
Progress Report: The Global Computer Employer Index - SoggyMike
http://soggy.jobs/computer/blog/mike/progress-report-2018-04-29.html
======
SoggyMike
"Computer Employers" because I am listing hardware companies, not just
software.

However I don't know where to go looking for hardware companies. You could
really help a brother out where you to either reply with the names of some
small- to medium-sized hardware companies, or email those names to
incoming@soggy.jobs.

I am specifically looking for a list of all of Intel's fabs. Fabs are labor
intensive so listing them would work really well for me but I don't really
know where to go to find such a list. (I need such a list to state the city
that each fab is located in.)

Intel's Fab 20 is in Hillsboro Oregon so there must have at least nineteen
others. :-/

